# Help me identify exact kernel (and X11) options for my HW



## tinkerdaemon (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi there,

Can you help me find which exact kernel configuration and X11 options I need to optimize my system for FreeBSD? 

My hardware is an Acer Extensa 2509 with these components
Intel Celeron N2930
2 GB RAM DDR3-1600
Intel HD Graphics (Bay Trail) 820 MHz igdumdim64
Seagate Momentus Thin ST500LT012-1DG142 ATA Disk Drive
Realtek RTL8168/8111 Gigabit-LAN (10/100/1000MBit)
Atheros AR9565 (a/b/g/n)
Intel Valleyview SoC - HD Audio Controller
Matshita DVD-RAM UJ8E2Q

You know your system does not run fast enough, because some other OS runs more smooth on this exact HW. So you want to identify the configuration settings to make it better. That is what I am after. 


(After optimizing my system I would like to get the "Fn" keys to work. But that is a not so important wish.)

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2017)

tinkerdaemon said:


> Can you help me find which exact kernel configuration and X11 options I need to optimize my system for FreeBSD?


Sure, use the GENERIC kernel. Unless you have some really exotic hardware you should start with that.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 24, 2017)

Next you could use dmesg(8) or pciconf(8) to further identify your hardware. Note that both these options are mentioned in the FreeBSD handbook which describes how to install a custom kernel. It's must-read material if you're going to do this.


----------

